# Uber Rider Name Bingo



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

**10 winner per week, what a great waste of time for such terrible odds. I'll stick to buying state lottery tickets.*









UBER RIDER BINGO

Drivers in Colorado have let us know how much fun Uber Rider Bingo was on St. Patrick's Day weekend, so we decided to extend the fun all throughout April! Every Friday, we'll include a new bingo card in the Weekend Update which you can print out and use for the game on Saturday. If you get 5 names in a row, you can win $250!* You can use the card below for this Saturday (April 4th).


*Here are the Rules:*

1. The trip must be completed for the rider name to count

2. The rider name must be the one who requested the trip (cannot be additional passengers)

3. Trips must be between 5:00pm on Saturday and 4:00am on Sunday each week

Once you have 5 in a row, send a picture of your card to*[email protected]* .

*Uber on!*
The Uber Colorado Operations Team

*Rider Bingo promotion runs each Saturday in April from 5:00pm to 4:00am on the following Sunday. Each week, the first 10 bingo submissions that are verified as correct will receive the $250 incentive. You must use the Rider Bingo card provided each week to win. Any activity deemed fraudulent by Uber will automatically disqualify you from this incentive and result in deactivation. Winners will be contacted on Monday following the promotion and the $250 incentive will show up on the next payment statement.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lame.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

What if they spell their name differently, does it still count? Like, if you get "Jon" and not "John" or "Rachael" instead of "Rachel". The idiocy never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I prefer this bingo:

****** | Princess | Businessman/woman
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Puker | ****** | Six-in-an-UberX
------------------------------------------------------------------
Cool pax | No show | Red cup Bro

When you collect all pax types, send in your card for a chance to win sweet FA.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah they would have to change the names in Miami, yoseph, yemile, yenny...etc.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like they have a shortage of drivers on Saturday night. UberOn Colorado

DONT FORGET: Any activity deemed fraudulent by Uber will automatically disqualify you from this incentive and result in deactivation.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Sounds like they have a shortage of drivers on Saturday night. UberOn Colorado
> 
> DONT FORGET: Any activity deemed fraudulent by Uber will automatically disqualify you from this incentive and result in deactivation.


So you're saying I _cannot_ change my name to "Uber Free Space" in an attempt to win this competion.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

your to far away anyway


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

**** über


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*Guess I wouldn't have a chance in my area! My last 10 riders have been named: Swetha, Abdul, Shaquille, Sryeva, Fabian, Jasree, Miguel, Pedro, Javier & Dhiraj!! *


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Evidently Uber Colorado caters to the white market.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Our oldest son lives in Denver and his name is Devrin. Didn't see that on the Bingo card.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Apparently their studies have shown that Uber Bingo helps you forget that you're losing money on every ride at 95 cents a mile.


----------

